#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-06-01
<to_ba> Hallo
<DrJo> Hallo allerseits
<DrJo> Anybody out there?
<DaGardner> o/
<DrJo> DaGardner: Hallo DaGardner, neu dabei?
<DaGardner> ziemlich..
<DrJo> DaGardner:  Woran möchtest Du denn arbeiten?
<DaGardner> Ich hab schon ein wenig was gemacht. Momentan liegt nur andere arbeit für mich an... In 2-3 Wochen bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder aktiver dabei.
<DrJo> DaGardner: Geht mir ähnlich. Am 04.06. ist zwar Einsendeschluss für ein update von 14.04., aber ich habe gerade sehr wenig Zeit.
<DaGardner> Ist ne stressige Zeit gerade...
<DrJo> DaGardner: Woran hast Du denn gearbeitet? Ich bin gerade an der help für ubuntuServer.
<DaGardner> Ist schon ein paar Wochen her, ging aber um allgemeine Package beschreibungen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<to_ba> Ist das die letzte Aktualisierung für die 14.04 oder kommen da später auch nochmal Aktualisierungen?
<DrJo> Ich denke es kommen noch mehr updates, ist ja ein LTS-Release.
<DrJo> Es wurde auch noch nicht gebranched für das nächste Release.
<DrJo> DaGardner: Bei den Packagebeschreibungen ist noch so viel offen ..... :-(
<DaGardner> Ich weiß :/
<DaGardner> Ich gucke mal was sich nochmachen lässt zwischen durch mal so ;)
<to_ba> gebranched?
<DrJo> DaGardner: ... da habe ich aus Respekt lieber die help-Doku für den Server genommen ....
<DaGardner> joa ich wollte eh nur mal so zwischendurch was machen. Habe ich von Anfang an auch so kommuniziert gehabt.
<DrJo> to_ba: Wenn das neue Release raus ist, wird die Codebase für die Releases getrennt maintained (sorry für das Denglisch). Das Trennen der Codebase (und dazu gehören die Languagefiles) nennt man »branching«.
<DrJo> DaGardner: Genau, ist bei mir auch so. Translations finde ich sehr entspannend. Man sieht sofort das Ergebnis und wenn ein Bug drin ist, stürzt nichts ab :-)
<DaGardner> :D jo
<DrJo> Ich habe bei der Übersetzung der Server-Help ein paar Fragen. Sammle ich und schicke sie für den nächsten Chat per mail an alle. Wenn Ihr Fragen (oder Anregungen) habt, könnt Ihr genauso verfahren. Dann können wir die Punkte im Chat diskutieren.
<DrJo> to_ba: Hallo to_ba, an was bist Du denn gerade dran?
<phillip> hi
<to_ba> überall und nirgends ;-)
<to_ba> Hi Phillip
<phillip1> so
<phillip1> habt ihr noch eine Frage zum Zeitplan der Veröffentlichungen der lang-packs zu 14.04? (habt eben drüber gesprochen)
<to_ba> ne
<DrJo> Bis zum 04.06. bekomme ich keine wesentlichen Übersetzungen hin. Ich bin gerade an der Überetzung der ServerHelp. Das ist mehr als ich dachte.
<phillip1> mein PC geht gerade leider nicht wie er soll, sorry also wenn ich nicht so viel Übersetzen kann
<phillip1> DrJo: ja, das ist kein update für Doc's
<phillip1> das nächste wäre dann zu 14.04.1
<to_ba> zweimal Phillip, zwei Personen oder eine?
<phillip1> eine
<to_ba> ;-)
<phillip1> wie gesagt mein pc ist brocken
<DrJo> Kollegen, ich melde mich ab, der Geschirrspüler hat gerade die Grätsche gemacht und die Aussicht auf eine Woche Abspülen deprimiert mich enorm. Leider kann man da keinen Patch laden ..... wenn ich meine Fragen beisammen habe, maile ich an alle. Ciao.
<to_ba> Der Launpad-Rechner vielleicht ja bald nicht mehr, wenn die Ihre Hardware ausgetauscht haben. :-)
<phillip1> to_ba: hehe
<phillip1> ja
<to_ba> Viel Erfolg mit dem Spüler
<DrJo> Danke!
<phillip1> to_ba: hast du gerade 14.04 mit unity am laufen?
<to_ba> ne, lmde, müsste den Rechner sonst neustarten.
<phillip1> dann las
<phillip1> in dem ubuntu-help
<phillip1> steht unter was ist neu bei ubuntu 14.04, als Überschrift Was ist neu bei Unbuntu 14.04
<phillip1> statt was ist neu bei Ubuntu 14.04
<to_ba> großes oder kleines W
<to_ba> gucke ich nachher mal nach
<phillip1> ne das Unbuntu ist das Problem
<to_ba> oh, ich sehe
<phillip1> wollte nur sagen das das ein ziemlich peinlicher Fehler ist
<phillip1> der auch noch von 2 Leuten nicht gesehen worden
<to_ba> Die Übersetzung von Dir »Textbearbeitung« für »text editor« würde ich toll finden, wenn wir das in die Liste mit aufnehmen.
<phillip1> wollte nur sagen das wir so was in der Zukunft durch genaueres lesen vermeiden sollten
<phillip1> to_ba: okey
<phillip1> to_ba: in Standrtübersetzungen?
<phillip1> also editor ist schon da
<to_ba> ja
<phillip1> wollen wir ein text in Klammern davor packen?
<phillip1> oder ein neuen Eintrag?
<phillip1> und ach to_ba https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions kann ich nicht übernehmen aufgrund von https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1094774
<to_ba> da gibt es einen Trick, man muss ein anderes Zeichen stattdessen eingeben. muss ich mal raussuchen und aufschreiben
<phillip1> warte ging doch
<phillip1> habe es jetzt noch mal probiert und hat geklappt :)
<to_ba> na sowas
<to_ba> https://translations.launchpad.net/linuxmint/latest/+pots/cinnamon/de/948/+translate vielleicht kann das jemand ändern
<phillip1> kannst du das nicht?
<phillip1> und was ändern wir jetzt in den Standardübersetzungen?
<to_ba> hab ich schon paar mal gemacht, stellt aber jemand wieder zum Editor
<phillip1> hmm kann das dann auch nicht ändern
<phillip1> musst ihn mal kontaktieren
<to_ba> die Rechte haste schon dafür
<phillip1> die hat jeder
<phillip1> und ich meine nur wenn ich das ändere wird er es ja auch wieder ändern
<to_ba> ja
 * phillip1 fühlt sich auch nicht für linux-mint zu ständig :)
<phillip1> hast du noch was, was ich gerade mal so übernehmen soll?
<to_ba> ;-)
<to_ba> im Moment nicht
<phillip1> kannst du mich mal per /msg kontaktieren?
<phillip1> so ich bin dann auch mal wieder wenn es keine Fragen mehr gibt
<phillip> tschau to_ba
<to_ba> tschau
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-25
<phillip> hi toddy, kannst du vielleicht bei diesem bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1327318 helfen?
<phillip> "Vielleicht mal auf dem Gerät eine Suche nach der Datei durchführen, die diese Zeichenkette enthält. Denn indicator-network enthält diese nicht.
<phillip> grep -i -r 'nach netzwerken wird gesucht' /"
<phillip> danek
<gandaro> „Suche nach Netzwerken …“ lässt die Maschine aber in Ich-Form sprechen ;)
<toddy> phillip: der braucht da Ewigkeiten für. eventuell breche ich das nachher ab, wenn das keine Ausgabe produziert. strace zeigt aber noch an, dass der grep durchläuft, aber irgendwie geht das nur langsam voran.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-26
<phillip> hi toddy!
<toddy> hi phillip :)
<phillip> zu der Suche: versuche mal mit /usr/share/locale statt dem /
<toddy> ich wollte gerade /custom/click durchsuchen
<toddy> ah, /usr/share/locale/de
<toddy> da liegen nur binaries
<phillip> hmm ja, kann man trotzdem durchsuchen, denn in den .mo Datein kann man machmal sehr viel rauslesen
<toddy> findet da aber nichts. ist aber auch so schnell durch, dass ich denke, dass er da nicht viel lesen kann, der herr grep
<phillip> toddy: ok, aber Danke für probieren :)
<phillip> toddy: du weißt nicht zufällig ob es irgendwo alle po-Dateien des Phones aufeinmal gibt?
<toddy> ne, die sind doch eigentlich immer in ihr Launchpad Paket.
<phillip> ja eigentlich ...
<phillip> ich frage dpm morgen mal …
<toddy> okay, in /userdata/system-data/opt/click.ubuntu.com sind Übersetzungen zu finden. aber nicht der string
<phillip> ok
